# Off leash heeling



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I am taking a two year old GSD to Obedience trials and he is really good at home off leash and anywhere else off lead, but in the ring he gets distracting and lags. Any suggestions?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I read a post awhile back where one handler had to give the dog a correction in the ring which did make a difference for the future. The judge of course DQ'd the team but I think the judge affirmed to the handler that s/he did the right thing. I can't remember if the post was here or not but if so, I hope they will post about the experience again.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

THANKS, I GUESS IF I THINK HE IS GOING TO BLOW IT THAT WOULD BE THE WAY TO GO. AT LEAST I GET SOME BENEFIT OUT OF THE CLASS EVEN IF HE BLOWS IT. I ALWAYS LOOK FOR A POSITIVE IN EVERY SITUATION.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Switching to training mode when DQ'd at a trial is always an option and I've done it also. ANother option - I would try to get into a couple of fun matches and workshops where you can work your dog under a trial atmosphere which is entirely different than working at home or even in a class where the dog is familiar with the settings and other dogs attending.

It is not unusual for dogs to act/perform differently at a trial with the different (and new) distractions so it is benficial to give them that exposure beforehand if possible. 

My plan for Lancer is similar. When I and the trainer thinks he is ready we will do fun matches for a bit before actually trialing for the first time.

Another possible reason for the lagging. How are you feeling when you go into that ring? A little tense or apprehensive? If you have any nervousness, the dog will sense it and possibly mirror some of it. So look at how you are portraying yourself when in the ring as opposed to working at home or in class.

Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Do you have any show-n-go's in your area? The one's I've been to are set up like a trial but you can use food or use mild corrections when/if needed?

A majority of the training facilities in my area have them like once or twice a month..


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE SUGGESTIONS. I WILL TRY AND FIND A FUN MATCH AND GO THAT ROUTE!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Watch your posture. I know in the ring I am nervous so I tend to hunch in a bit, my left shoulder can lean back slightly b/c I'm slightly gazing back and down to make sure the dog is there. This posture seems to make the dog hesitate as well and push her back. We've done rally and were switching to obedience, but changed gears to SchH obedience instead. That style is working better for both of us! We're focusing on attitude and confidence (BOTH of us) right now because without that I don't think the precision matters. I've seen some really precise dogs in the AKC ring but they look so checked out I can't even stand to watch it. Even though it's not SchH I still like to see a dog that is "up" and flashy.


----------

